
Cannabidiol May Help Reduce Seizures for Those with Treatment Resistant Epilepsy - rbanffy
http://neurosciencenews.com/cannabidiol-epilepsy-8374/
======
BenjiWiebe
On page 57 and 33 of National Geographic June 2015, in an article titled "High
Science", it talks about CBD oil helping two different epileptic children
quite a bit. Just some interesting anecdata I remembered reading.

